# Bothriechis marchi



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Heres some pics of the NW Honduras endemic

we found all these specimens (2 juveniles and 1 adult) were found within 2 meters of a river and 4-5meters of each other after heavy rain in cloud forest at approx. 1500m ASL). They were found close to the ground on some overlying bushes/branches except for the one on the rock.

Juvenile 1 (hanging on some bamboo)









Juvenile 2 (curled up on a rock beside the river)









Adult 


















Cheers,

Rob


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

sbsolutely stunning mate. do you mind saying where the locality of this was, i may well be in the area, wouldnt mind checking it out


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

:2thumb:

Absolutely stunned and in love with these green demons,

Beautiful pics
Lotte***


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

pm'd you Carpy


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice pictures rob, looks like your having a blast out there


----------

